# Motor bicycle build..



## Schwinn499 (Dec 21, 2015)

My buddy got an itch to build a motorized bicycle and said I can go all artsy fartsy on it. Its gonna be a slow process but I figured id share the progress here. I have some ideas in mind and was already laying down some designs on it. Im thinking some machine turned silver leaf accents, along with some metallic grey pins. Gonna swap out the seat for a full spring leather saddle and build an "oil tank" behind the seat tube to house the CDI and other electronics.

Here are the bones, curious to hear any other ideas that get thought up.


----------

